# Vannoy's Melee



## Sarah1975 (Nov 18, 2009)

Vannoy's Melee was owned by a guy named Jason Vannoy, but apparently he went by Vinny. He may have sold or given Melee to Betty and Walt Pierson.

I have a bitch that is from a Melee and Big Blue Chopper. She is 2 years old.

I am trying to find a picture of Melee, and /or any information about her pedigree.

I have asked around and have been told that Vannoy dropped off the face of the earth and that walt and betty aren't breeding anymore.

Any information would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i think the owner that had chopper at the time i got my bitch of off chopper/samilo's blue skyy was james woody?i hope that poor dog doesnt become the next famous bully stud.that dog needs a loving home, he could rack up on some trophys in the bully ring


----------

